# Happy holidays from Shorty



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## SailingMystic (Dec 3, 2011)

Too cute! Now you need to submit it for next years calendar for the December photo )


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww such a pretty torty


----------



## SailingMystic (Dec 3, 2011)

I emailed this to my husband and he blew it up on his iPad and laughed out loud!! He loves it. A winner for sure ! To think how small that had will be in 20 years!! ...



SailingMystic said:


> I emailed this to my husband and he blew it up on his iPad and laughed out loud!! He loves it. A winner for sure ! To think how small that had will be in 20 years!! ...



Meant to say that "hat"...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 3, 2011)

SailingMystic said:


> I emailed this to my husband and he blew it up on his iPad and laughed out loud!! He loves it. A winner for sure ! To think how small that had will be in 20 years!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ha ha ha it doesn't even fit my pinkie finger now! maybe i should make a hat every year. in 20 years i can show his growth in size with his hats ha ha ha!




SailingMystic said:


> Too cute! Now you need to submit it for next years calendar for the December photo )



Ooo when do they do that?

a couple other shots.


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 4, 2011)

ADORABLE. He looks super cute in that hat


----------



## mytwotortys (Dec 4, 2011)

OMGAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! That... That... Awwww bless!!! I'm a total sucker for cute things, and I fell out of bed when I saw this!!!!!!!! If you're gonna put them on the calendar, then use the one where he's eating grass!!! Aww bless that is just the sweetest!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 4, 2011)

mytwotortys said:


> OMGAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! That... That... Awwww bless!!! I'm a total sucker for cute things, and I fell out of bed when I saw this!!!!!!!! If you're gonna put them on the calendar, then use the one where he's eating grass!!! Aww bless that is just the sweetest!!



Aww ok I will. Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute. So he had no dislike for the hat wearing?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Very cute. So he had no dislike for the hat wearing?


 nope i don't think he noticed it. its actually attached to his shell. if you look at the pic of him eating you can see the tape


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 4, 2011)

That is the cutest photo !! I hope you dont mind if I use it for my iPad background lol
My gupta will get jealous but he isn't wearing Christmas


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 5, 2011)

BrinnANDGupta said:


> That is the cutest photo !! I hope you dont mind if I use it for my iPad background lol
> My gupta will get jealous but he isn't wearing Christmas



I dont mind at all


----------



## Sky2Mina (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG!! THAT IS ADORABLE


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Holidays!! So cute!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 8, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> OMG!! THAT IS ADORABLE


 thank you 






Momof4 said:


> Happy Holidays!! So cute!



Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 24, 2011)

in case anyone missed it last time.... happy holidays!!!! 
Love
Mel and Shorty


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Dec 24, 2011)

Awwww. <3


----------

